# Snow chains



## Alsation (Apr 15, 2010)

We are thinking of travelling to Austrial end December, can anyone recommend snow chains for a Hymermobile 548 Classic?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I have had very good service from http://www.skidrive.co.uk/

& use the Konig T2 chains for my 5 ton M/homer

also consider Autosocks http://www.autosock.co.uk/ as they are so easy & quick to put on costs around £65 ? for a camper sized pair

I have both - Chains for when the going is tough & Autosocks for just a short quick fix ( as most of them are in my experience )


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Bought a pair of Snow Socks for my Corsa last year. Big backlog of orders so snow all gone by the time they arrived! I live on a BIG hill so was trapped for many days.
Still, now I've got the Snow Socks, we'll all be safe from snow for many years!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Italia (Apr 19, 2009)

Living in the Pre-Alpini let me give you my opinion on the whole Chain vs Sock debate. Firstly, Snow Socks are great if it has just started to snow and you're bashing your way through Slush or Soft new snow where they bite the tarmac every now and then. They are however hopeless once the subsequent freeze/thaw happens, then you need chains. Konig are the best on the market but don't wait to buy in resort where you'll pay 4 times the rate. Be prepared is the key. 

But based on last season's experience and the lessons identified from driving cars out here, if you intend to spend more than a couple of weeks in the Alpine Winter then get snow tyres. Not 4 season but the real McKoy. They'll set you back about £120 a tyre but they are so much better, particularly in changeable conditions. I will be buying mine next week to see me through this year.

Italia


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have spent whole seasons in the Alps and would not recommend autosocks. I tested some and they do not work as well but they are also not accepted on roads with snow chain signs up so if you get in trouble the police will not be amused, same applies to snow tyres. Snow tyres are fine if you have plenty of money to throw around but will not work on ice unless they are studded so you will still need to carry chains. The best place to buy chains are the large French supermarkets. Personally I would not worry about buying the best as you will probably not use them and if you do even cheap ones work well for limited use.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have spent whole seasons in the Alps and would not recommend autosocks. I tested some and they do not work as well but they are also not accepted on roads with snow chain signs up so if you get in trouble the police will not be amused, same applies to snow tyres. Snow tyres are fine if you have plenty of money to throw around but will not work on ice unless they are studded so you will still need to carry chains. The best place to buy chains are the large French supermarkets. Personally I would not worry about buying the best as you will probably not use them and if you do even cheap ones work well for limited use.


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

I own a great set of snow chains for the car - I think they are Weissenfels and are called 'clack and go'. You'll find them on Google. I know they sell chains for commercial vehicles also.
They are more expensive than some makes but are well worth the extra dosh.
We have used these chains several times in the french alps and find they are very simple to fit and also tighten themselves as you drive on - you only realise the importance of this system after you have experienced the pain of using bog standard chains!!!!! - although, in my experience 'simple to fit' depends very much on where you find you have to stop to fit the chains and also on the prevailing weather conditions. 
Smart drivers are usually the ones that read the conditions ahead and fit their chains before they get to the point where they can go no further. For example, vehicles coming toward you covered in fresh snow or with snow chains on is a bit of a giveaway that the roads may be bad up ahead.
My advice is don't go cheap - go for chains that offer ease of fitting and which don't require re-tensioning (by hand) after driving every 500 / 800 metres - even though (with a bit of luck) you may never use them.
Hope this helps.
PS: Also suggest you practise practise practise putting on snowchains before you leave home.


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi alsation
I have had Spike Spiders foe about 8 years they are the "dogs" Once you have fitted the centre boss they take about 5 mins to fit both no getting under the van I use them when I go Skiing they go where outer chins won't take you
Do a search on Utube found if you search spike spider snow chains a list will a show different types of Spiders look for the one thats says Spike spider Sport by KWAK1 it give a good incite on how you fit the boss it is slightly different as its a car its just different nut covers
clipper 
Dennis


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

clipper said:


> Hi alsation
> I have had Spike Spiders foe about 8 years they are the "dogs" Once you have fitted the centre boss they take about 5 mins to fit both no getting under the van I use them when I go Skiing they go where outer chins won't take you
> Do a search on Utube found if you search spike spider snow chains a list will a show different types of Spiders look for the one thats says Spike spider Sport by KWAK1 it give a good incite on how you fit the boss it is slightly different as its a car its just different nut covers
> clipper
> Dennis


What is the centre boss. How does it fit on. Watched the video and did not see anyone fitting a centre boss of any description, only at the end to hold the spider on.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi once you have fitted the plate to the wheel studs what I call the centre boss thats what you fit the chains too.You put a forked prong on to the stud and then a cover over the prong do this on all studs Then offer up the round plate line up the holes and fix with bolts supplied and thighten up The instuctions that come with the Spiders
are very good.The hard work is setting them up in fine weather
Clipper


----------

